# Show coat products



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> I really enjoyed the thread recently on show grooming. But I would be curious to know what coat products you all like. Even though I don't show in conformation I love to groom my guys to look like they do. My breeder recommended a couple of products one of which I bought at last weekends show in Detroit. It was Isle of Dogs Volumizing Boost. It was really expensive but I used it on Sunday and my dogs looked fantastic.
> Any other suggestions?


*I never herd of that before*
*I use .*
*Solid Gold = Super Sen Gelle Shampoo*
*Solid Gold = Jojoba Oil Hair and Skin Conditoner*

*It works Great on my golden*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I LOVE the Isle of Dogs products and have switched over to them exclusivley. They are expensive, but very conentrated so I have found that I actually have saved money using them. It takes some practice to learn just how much to use, and is surprising when you realize that such a tiny bit goes a long way.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I LOVE the Isle of Dogs products and have switched over to them exclusivley. They are expensive, but very conentrated so I have found that I actually have saved money using them. It takes some practice to learn just how much to use, and is surprising when you realize that such a tiny bit goes a long way.


*Where do you get them from ????*
*Is there a web sight I could go to to check them out.*

*Maybe I will try them ???*


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's the website http://www.iodogs.com/DefaultIODogs.aspx
They also list shows they'll be attending. It is expensive! But I figure it will last a very long time. PG, which _Isle of Dog_ products do you use and why? The boost is great but I'm unsure of what else would be good.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> Here's the website http://www.iodogs.com/DefaultIODogs.aspx
> They also list shows they'll be attending. It is expensive! But I figure it will last a very long time. PG, which _Isle of Dog_ products do you use and why? The boost is great but I'm unsure of what else would be good.


It depends on the coat and what you need. I'd just talk to a rep and they will make the right suggestions.

BTW, I have been using the root lifter on my OWN hair - it is wonderful! 
Be careful when using it on a Golden - too much and that dog's hair will puff up like a Giant Pomeranian!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

That's funny you mention that you use it, my sister asked if the volumizing boost would work for her! My 9 month old has a beautiful coat but since he's not outside much he doesn't have much under coat so the boost really fluffed him out. My 7 month old that I just got was from a show breeder so he has tons of coat but he didn't look to fluffy just gorgeous. We also sprang for three Chris Christenson brushes over the weekend .....OMG are they nice!

BTW- PG I mentioned this on another thread, sorry I missed you at the Detroit show. I recognized your kennel name but didn't know if that was you in the ring. But by the time I asked someone if that was you the class was over and you were gone. Your dog was beautiful!!!


----------

